# C-clamps And Their Uses



## JimDawson (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## pineyfolks (Dec 23, 2016)

Lol  That's as bad as seeing someone spinning a mic like a new years eve noise maker!


----------



## jasnooks (Dec 23, 2016)

Lol. It's even got a calibration sticker. 

I did this with my dad's old starrett mics when I was a kid. 
When I started out in the trade back in 1989, he gave me those mics along with a bunch of other tools. Surprisingly after being calibrated, they served me well for many years.


----------



## rwm (Dec 23, 2016)

I agree, for TIG that type of clamp would never give you a proper ground on your workpiece. Really bad practice.


----------



## 4GSR (Dec 23, 2016)

Mom caught my little brother digging in the dirt with two of dad's brand new hardly used Brown & Sharpe mics, from his 0-6" mic set, when he was about two years old.  We thought he was dead dodo when dad found out too. We made sure he got that set of mics when dad passed.  He got dad's Gerstner 052 box too.


----------



## Firestopper (Dec 24, 2016)

Thanks Jim! I laughed my a$$ off....still am.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 24, 2016)

This reminded me, back in the dark ages, 1970's, I remember a fellow using a mike just like that. His explanation was that he'd bought it in good faith and it turned out to be metric. He couldn't find a better use for it than as a C clamp.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 24, 2016)

ROFL 
i don't know wether to laugh or cry....


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Dec 25, 2016)

Jim,
Lol! We also refer dial calipers as a precision monkey wrench.


----------

